# Airboat question



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

A family member purchased a used air-boat this winter and has had it out a couple of times getting the feel of things. He told me that it doesn't get up on plane unless he is in very shallow water. It just sprays water all over getting them wet. The previous owner told him that it won't plane in deeper water, yet will go well over 35 mph in the shallows. Keeping in mind that we are both totally new to air-boating, why couldn't we trim the fan just like you would any other motor boat motor. Enlightenment or solutions would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Its all about thrust... in deep water you have more resistance takes more horse power to go anywhere. my guess is your boat does not make the horse power to spin the prop fast enough to produce the thrust you need to get the speed you need. you could re-prop it and go to a smaller pitch and have more tip speed that might help.... what are you running?


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help Stuckduck. It looks like we got everything taken care of.


----------

